# összeszűrték a levet



## quasiluso

sziasztok,

tudja valaki, honnan ered az a kifejezés, hogy összeszűrték a levet?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Megnéztem pár helyen, de még nem bukkantam magyarázatra. Két jelentése van: *(1)* _cinkosként összejátszanak_; *(2)* _szerelmi viszonyba bonyolódtak_. Mindkét jelentésben elég képszerű a kifejezés: az _"összeszűrték a levet"_ tkp. _"együtt kifőztek valamit"_ (a _"lé"_ korábban jelentett _"levest"_ is, mint most is a _"halászlé"_ kifejezésben). A Macbeth banyái jutnak eszembe, ahogy az üstjükben összeszűrik a levet...  A második jelentésben nem állna távol a népnyelv visszafogott (és néha nem is visszafogott), erotikus felhangokban gazdag gondolkodásától, hogy a _"lé összeszűrése"_ áttételesen (és gyerekfül számára nem érthető módon) az intim kapcsolatra is utal. De hangsúlyozom, adatolni nem tudom a kifejezés etimológiáját... egyelőre.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Adat: "Így az él, mint Marci Hevesen; a kukutyini zabhegyezés; a megtanítlak kesztyűbe dudálni; összeszűri a levet; rossz fát tesz a tűzre stb. eredetükben erotikus szólások." Forrás: Hegedűs Attila (http://www.c3.hu/~iris/99-1/amor.htm).


----------

